# New DMC5 or DmC2?



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2014)

We have discovered that Capcom has recently registered a trademark for Devil May Cry. 

Capcom could possibly be prepping a sequel to the recently rebooted title DmC: Devil May Cry for the PS4, Xbox One, and PC. This trademark could also mean that Capcom may try to go the “Definitive Edition” route and re-release DmC: Devil May Cry for current gen consoles. It’s still too early to call, but we can say that there will more than likely be some news concerning Devil May Cry coming in the near future.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2014)

What I want: DMC5 for PS4/Xbone

What it's going to be: DmC: Devil May Cry The Fuck You Edition for PS4/Xbone


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

DMC5 hands down.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 18, 2014)

DmC needs to wither away in obscurity and never be mentioned again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for DmC sequel.


----------



## teddy (Feb 18, 2014)

DMC 5. possibly a sparda prequal. partially to redeem him of his volda-like cameo in nudmc and mostly because it seems like a pretty decent direction for the prior series to go in


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2014)

CmD

Crys Make Devils

Running of the Tears of Capcom Naysayers since 9/11


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyUArTDYYVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Reboot of a reboot

Now Dante is a prostitute and Mundus is the pimp


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 18, 2014)

Could be either, or they're just renewing the trademark to renew the trademark as happens with companies.

Either way, pass the popcorn OP. These fandom has been as much of a train wreck as the metroid fandom was after Other M, and train wrecks can be very amusing to watch.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2014)

The choice is obvious as to what we want. 

Will we get it? 

It's Capcom. 

Who the hell knows.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2014)

I think they're just going to pretend the reboot never happened. The game flopped horribly, selling far worse than any other entry in the series even though the whole point of the reboot was to create more sales. So I think they'll go back to the drawing board and bring out Devil May Cry 5, since that's clearly what the fans want and what is most likely to achieve more sales.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 18, 2014)

DMC 5 no doubt. 

What is this DmC you talk about?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2014)

What is Tameem's current hair status?

The answer to this will give us the answer we seek.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2014)

The only think that makes me hopeful is DmC's mediocre results. At this point, it sold 1.4 millions total when Capcom expects plenty more out of the series at this point. But you never know with Capcom.

It's really kind of a 50/50 thing since Itsuno should be working on his next game at this point and seemed hopeful that he'd work on certain games he wants, including DMC 5 while NT has confirmed that they're working on their next triple A title.

Keeping my expectations realistic here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 18, 2014)

Esura said:


> What I want: DMC5 for PS4/Xbone
> 
> What it's going to be: DmC: Devil May Cry The Fuck You Edition for PS4/Xbone


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2014)

This is puzzling. Back when DMC4 came out, it also reached only 50% of expected sales. DMC series was dropped. Now DmC did the same thing, reach only a bit over 50% of expected sales, but they are going to do something? It could go either way, but DmC2 is more likely, they might build on what's already standing. I mean, they did that with Lost Planet 2, for example, which failed more than DmC.

If it's DmC2, I hope they fix the issues the game had. While it was a decent game on it's own, it didn't carry the DMC name well. And they butchered Vergil. 

If it's DMC5, I hope they keep some things from DmC, like combat fluidity, much better controls, high production quality, and environments. I'd love them to explain some stuff from DMC4, which was basicly a two-thirds-finished game (painfully visible by skips in the storyline, re-use of levels, and disgusting boss recycling)... However making a DMC5 now would be admitting defeat, and does Capcom admit defeat? 

//HbS


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 18, 2014)

DMC5 plz

4 didn't feel like a conclusion at all

Plus there's a reason why a certain One-Eyed Dragon has the original Dante costume as a DLC instead of Dontay.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is puzzling. Back when DMC4 came out, it also reached only 50% of expected sales. DMC series was dropped. Now DmC did the same thing, reach only a bit over 50% of expected sales, but they are going to do something? It could go either way, but DmC2 is more likely, they might build on what's already standing. I mean, they did that with Lost Planet 2, for example, which failed more than DmC.
> 
> If it's DmC2, I hope they fix the issues the game had. While it was a decent game on it's own, it didn't carry the DMC name well. And they butchered Vergil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2014)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Could be either, or they're just renewing the trademark to renew the trademark as happens with companies.
> 
> Either way, pass the popcorn OP. These fandom has been as much of a train wreck as the metroid fandom was after Other M, and train wrecks can be very amusing to watch.



Yeah, but with the Metroid fandom, it was completely justified.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 18, 2014)

DMC5 hopefully.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2014)

DMC5 of course. 

DmC was simply unsatisfying especially in it's combat which is the most important area in the games.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 19, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> DmC was simply unsatisfying especially in *its entirety, down to its very existance*



Fixed it for you


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't mind either as long as they don't FORCE me to use devil/angel weapons on enemies, kills the flow so much.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2014)

DMC 5 definitely. Fans have always wanted a Sparda game, figure now is as good a time as any.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2014)

If I had a choice, I'd chose Sparda over Nero but fuck that I want the focus to return fully to Dante and hopefully Vergil.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 19, 2014)

DMC5. I don't think Capcom even wants to acknowledge DmC anymore. Lets see though, in terms of DMC5 we can either continue with Nero, Continue with Dante, do a Sparda story because we don't even know what the hell happened to him. Isn't Virgil deader than dead though? Like his body and soul were both destroyed?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, Vergil's dead. 

I am not sure a Sparda prequel is a good idea. The story would be even more serious than DmC, and that got really heavy flak for being "edgy". Also, I just can't see Sparda spewing stupid-ass one-liners many DMC fans can't live without. 

On the other hand... what about a Vergil-centered game that chronologicly is before DMC3? Dante said something like "the last time we met was a year ago" or something. Considering the timeline and Nero's age, it'd be around the time when Vergil shagged some lady  if Nero is his son, of course. Dante would have cameos and bossfights. Basicly a DMC3 role reversal. Except you play the bad guy.

//HbS


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2014)

We actually don't know how Sparda is as a character. He could be a more retro Dante or he could be as serious as Vergil. All they reveal of Sparda is his feats.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, Vergil's dead. //HbS



DMC 4's concept art suggest otherwise. There's nothing stopping Capcom of using Vergil.

Then again, they'll probably just stick with Nero. Yay.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2014)

Esura said:


> We actually don't know how Sparda is as a character. He could be a more retro Dante or he could be as serious as Vergil. All they reveal of Sparda is his feats.


Judging from his story, he's a good version of Vergil.


Deathbringerpt said:


> DMC 4's concept art suggest otherwise. There's nothing stopping Capcom of using Vergil.
> 
> Then again, they'll probably just stick with Nero. Yay.


Hopefully they'll give him more weapons, two+EX gimmick just weren't interesting. While Red Queen wasn't bad, there's nothing like a good beatdown using DMC's boxing gloves. Main fun factor came from the Buster.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 19, 2014)

his body is dead, but since a demon's soul in DMC world is nasty like Dragons in TES

probbaly vergil is acting more like a Spectral guardian to Nero since DMC4


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2014)

Pretty sure Capcom confirmed nero was vergil's son


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Judging from his story, he's a good version of Vergil.



Iirc it's implied he had traits similar to both of them, which would kind of make sense really


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2014)

sell the ip first


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll take either as long as it's done well i.e Not Ninja Theory but since Dmc2 can't happen without NT I'll settle for a fresh reboot as well.




> The story would be even more serious than DmC, and that got really heavy flak for being "edgy"



There's serious and dark then there is trying too hard by constantly adding swear words to sound cool or comparing dick sizes for humor. But offcourse the point will go over your head. Putting edgy in quotes won't change the fact the complaint was valid. 



> Also, I just can't see Sparda spewing stupid-ass one-liners many DMC fans can't live without.



Also he won't spout fuck you over and over again with the occassional bird flipping in a try hard attempt so I don't think Dmc fans could put up with him either.

No one has a problem with a more serious Dmc but there is such a thing as trying too hard to a point it's not mature but juvenille and not in a good way.

_"When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up"._

This is what Tameem failed to see. Cursing does not make someone grown up but Tameem clearly did not think otherwise. There are plenty of serious and dark stories that are well written.

Offcourse no one is expecting that in DMC considering the stories were fairly standard but Dmc was pretentious. Like someone signing their name after every post even though people can see their username for example.

Now in the interest of not derailing this thread into you vs almost everyone else till it gets locked I will drop this. You did'nt listen to people's reasons in the previous thread considering how your post is completely wrong on why people hated Dmc and you're not going to change it now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Pretty sure Capcom confirmed nero was vergil's son



It didn't. Some low level random Capcom worker said in a Capcom event that it was one of the ideas they had before they cut a shit bunch of content. It was never officially confirmed.

Which is good because that idea is fucking stupid.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 19, 2014)

Not to mention how it would not match with Vergil's age, he was 19 in DMC3 or so before his enslavement to Mundus. Nero is supposed to be 17 or so which means Vergil hit puberty early.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hopefully they'll give him more weapons, two+EX gimmick just weren't interesting. While Red Queen wasn't bad, there's nothing like a good beatdown using DMC's boxing gloves. Main fun factor came from the Buster.
> 
> //HbS



I have a completely opposite opinion. His Red Queen + EX mechanic gave Nero a very distinct play style from Dante which focused more on a timed approach when it came to EX boosted attacks/charged Blue Rose shots while evasion was performed through directional inputs. He was far, far more limited than Dante (But then again, the combo ceiling for DMC4 Dante is probably the highest ever achieved in the genre) but what he had was pretty fun when mastered. The devilbringer always felt critically unfinished to me, too much potential there.

It did feel pretty fucking good when you busted a stunned boss, though. Especially the final buster against Sanctus' stinger attack.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There's serious and dark then there is trying too hard by constantly adding swear words to sound cool or comparing dick sizes for humor. But offcourse the point will go over your head.


Please, those were like 5 lines in an entire game. Grow up.


Tranquil Fury said:


> Also he won't spout fuck you over and over again with the occassional bird flipping in a try hard attempt so I don't think Dmc fans could put up with him either.
> 
> No one has a problem with a more serious Dmc but there is such a thing as trying too hard to a point it's not mature but juvenille and not in a good way.
> 
> ...


If you are not interested in derailing the thread then why the fuck start. And the "HbS vs the world" thing didn't start until I dared to say DmC wasn't a disgusting, blasphemous, filthy piece of weaponized rotten shit vapor, but actually a pretty good and fun game. Of course, my every comment about how I like DMC3 and DMC4 more than DmC was ignored.

But this isn't a DMC vs DmC thread, so keep your word and drop the issue.

And as homework, look up words "discussion" and "opinion" in a dictionary.


Deathbringerpt said:


> It didn't. Some low level random Capcom worker said in a Capcom event that it was one of the ideas they had before they cut a shit bunch of content. It was never officially confirmed.
> 
> Which is good because that idea is fucking stupid.


How would be Nero related to Sparda, then? And have a such unique bond with Yamato? 


Tranquil Fury said:


> Not to mention how it would not match with Vergil's age, he was 19 in DMC3 or so before his enslavement to Mundus. Nero is supposed to be 17 or so which means Vergil hit puberty early.


Are you sure? "Year before DMC3" Vergil is 18 years old. I was told Dante was like 34-35 years old in DMC4. Give or take two or three months here and there, and you've got a working timeline free of contradictions.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I have a completely opposite opinion. His Red Queen + EX mechanic gave Nero a very distinct play style from Dante which focused more on a timed approach when it came to EX boosted attacks/charged Blue Rose shots while evasion was performed through directional inputs. He was far, far more limited than Dante (But then again, the combo ceiling for DMC4 Dante is probably the highest ever achieved in the genre) but what he had was pretty fun when mastered. The devilbringer always felt critically unfinished to me, too much potential there.
> 
> It did feel pretty fucking good when you busted a stunned boss, though. Especially the final buster against Sanctus' stinger attack.


I guess Nero would have more weapons or Devilbringer variations if they didn't have to release the game three-fourths into the development.

Still, a gamepad has limited amount of buttons, and we'd get an oversaturation of combos. There would be just too many. Some would be either left out by players as useless and inconvenient, or it would make achieving SSS way too easy, a situation similar to DmC's stupid modified algorythm.

DMC5 or DmC2, hell, I'd take either. I liked both approaches, even the atrocious DMC3 PC port.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2014)

[Youtube]KOf5ITkRTAk[/youtube]
After watching this...I said "OH SHIT!!! Bring DMC5. "
I want that good old 'difficult to pull off but awesome' move list. Not the mash button X for SS combos.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KHrAY6kntIs[/YOUTUBE]

You have to see the BEST.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

mangina posting a kwality post?

s-s-sensational!


----------



## Lulu (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah. So DMC5 it is. Get to it capcom!!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 6, 2014)

DMC5, but I've pretty much moved on from DMC at this point.

If they made something worthy, I may take a peek, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2014)

Speaking of which, I decided to play DMC1 on DMD, which I never did.

Holy fucking dicks, it's hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2014)

oh look another capcom game i will prolly being skipping out on


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2014)

Nah it will be the You're AN asshole edition for PSP Vita and 3DS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, I decided to play DMC1 on DMD, which I never did.
> 
> Holy fucking dicks, it's hard.



B-but it's easy
HbS///


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> B-but it's easy
> HbS///


There we go again... DMC4 was easy. Not DMD DMC1. Get your facts straight.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

DMC 3 difficulty though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

Luey said:


> DMC 3 difficulty though.


Yeah. That game was actually challenging. Vergil bossfights are one of my favourite ever.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. That game was actually challenging. Vergil bossfights are one of my favourite ever.
> 
> //HbS



True this. I also liked agni & rudda(I don't know the spelling) the duel boss & their weapons. 
I recall getting my ass handed by Cerberus the level 3 boss a lot. I was like: is this difficulty for real?  . I liked the challenge though. No lie. Would still do it again.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd do again, if the port wasn't criminally shitty.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

if dmc5 ever made it better not be a prequel.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

Luey said:


> if dmc5 ever made it better not be a prequel.


Yeah. I want more of DMC4 Dante. In DMC3 he was an insufferable douche, and DMC1+2... well, he was a power fantasy without a shred of personality. But DMC4? Magnificent bastard.

But Sparda... that'd be too serious of a story. Would be fun, though, to see if it caused DMC fanboys to dislike that game or to come out as super hypocrites.

//HbS


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. I want more of DMC4 Dante. In DMC3 he was an insufferable douche, and DMC1+2... well, he was a power fantasy without a shred of personality. But DMC4? Magnificent bastard.
> 
> But Sparda... that'd be too serious of a story. Would be fun, though, to see if it caused DMC fanboys to dislike that game or to come out as super hypocrites.
> 
> //HbS



Pretty much this.

Dat Lucifer scene.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'd do again, if the port wasn't criminally shitty.
> 
> //HbS





Hunted by sister said:


> port//HbS



Just get the original console version, then. There's a HD collection.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just get the original console version, then. There's a HD collection.


I am not buying more hardware for one game... keeping money for DS2 CE. And rent. I'll just move on and play one of the 200 games I own but haven't beaten yet. And Dark Souls 2.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. I want more of DMC4 Dante. In DMC3 he was an insufferable douche, and DMC1+2... well, he was a power fantasy without a shred of personality. But DMC4? Magnificent bastard.
> 
> But Sparda... that'd be too serious of a story. Would be fun, though, to see if it caused DMC fanboys to dislike that game or to come out as super hypocrites.
> 
> //HbS





I Am Anarchy said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Dat Lucifer scene.



Yeah. A sparda game would be cool though. An excuse for new weapons & gameplay mechanics (that improve on 4's mechs). 
But it has to be dante. Kicking ass again. Maybe give him a worthy foe who pushes dante to his limits before dante finally wins. 
Or even a villain who pushes him halfway. Just make his AI smart for engrossing boss fight. Platforms. Ninja reflexes for royal guard to be mastered still. The possibilities are endless. But then again its not my company. Its capcom. ;___;


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep platforms out of my fucking spectacle fighters. Platforming sections have never been more than bad, hideous down time segments between what the games are good at.

Seriously. If you demand platforming in spectacle fighter games I will find you and I will fight you.

//HbS


----------

